# boys name to go with charlotte?



## holywoodmum

any ideas please?

really struggling, we have chosen a girl's name, but just can't find a single boys name that appeals at all :( due on Sunday!!


----------



## catielove

I'm guessing you're looking for another C name?

Cameron, Callum, Corey, Caden, Cadence, Caleb, Camden? These are some of my top faves for C names. :) Good luck!


----------



## CedarWood

Johnathan

Nathaniel

Charles

Samuel

Paul


----------



## holywoodmum

thanks ladies! just going through your suggestions with DH!


----------



## MUMOF5

I think traditional, maybe

William
George
Archie
Alfie
Charles/Charlie
Edward/Teddy
Oliver
Joseph
Samuel
Jacob
Harry
Henry

Good luck with your bub :thumbup:. xx


----------



## kell

I love the name Charlie, It is eldest sons middle name :) Also love Callum, Cameron, conner and Casey x


----------



## Jayde1991

Scott
Charlie
Cole
Ollie
Duncan
Elijah
Ellison
Archie
Jasper


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Harley? xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Charlotte + Callum
Charlotte + Harry
Charlotte + Dominic
Charlotte + Joseph
Charlotte + Cameron
Charlotte + Matthew
Charlotte + Bradley
Charlotte + Jacob
Charlotte + Alfie

I think they all sound quite cute together xx


----------



## Princessa

Charlotte and Henry
Charlotte and Oscar
Charlotte and Leo
Charlotte and Benjamin
Charlotte and Louis
Charlotte and James
Charlotte and Alexander
Charlotte and Noah

Good luck! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Noah and Samuel are heading it up at the minute! 
Thanks for all the suggestions :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Charlotte & Charlie... oh but Noah & Sam are two of my fave names!!!!!! I like `em all! Good luck deciding!


----------



## holywoodmum

MommyTammyPA said:


> I like Charlotte & Charlie... oh but Noah & Sam are two of my fave names!!!!!! I like `em all! Good luck deciding!

I love Charlie too, and if C had been a boy we'd have chosen that (if not for the fact my cousin named her boy born a week or two earlier the same!)
Just worried that if when Charlotte is older she choses Charly/Charlie as a name then we'd have two charlies!!


----------



## fairy_gem

I love both Samuel and Noah and they both go lovely with Charlotte. x


----------



## jenimurphy

Toby :)
toby and charlotte x x


----------



## xcmjstaax

Charlotte + Benjamin
Charlotte + Thomas
Charlotte + Lucas
Charlotte + James
Charlotte + Jacob
Charlotte + Harry
Charlotte + Joseph
Charlotte + George
Charlotte + Ethan
Charlotte + Taylor
Charlotte + Matthew

Just a few suggestions. Although I think my favourite would be Charlotte and Samuel.

=]


----------



## holywoodmum

Ladies, you rock, knew I could rely on you :hugs:
We've decided, but I'm keeping it a secret :blush:


----------



## trumpetbum

My friend has a Charlotte and Joseph les than a year apart and I love the combo.
Others I'd suggest would be Benjamin, Alexander, William, James, Edward, Theo or Christian.


----------



## trumpetbum

holywoodmum said:


> Ladies, you rock, knew I could rely on you :hugs:
> We've decided, but I'm keeping it a secret :blush:

Lol, now I want to know..will be watching for the birth announcement :lol:


----------

